# Roubaix Expert Compact Ultegra Weight...



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Anything specific that would make the Roubaix Expert Compact Ultegra 'heavy'? I guess I set my self up by picking up a $7000 Scott and then the Roubaix...the Scott was 'feather light' and the Roubaix actually felt a little heavy...well, heavier than I expected. Any component on it that would significantly affect they weight or am I just comparing apples to oranges (Ultegra vs. Dura Ace and Ultegra Wheels vs. Mavic Kyrsium)?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm guessing that the Scott tips the scales at (not more than) 16 lbs. The Roubaix would be hard pressed to crack 18, and probably weighs a bit more.

As far as what makes the Roubaix heavier; the frameset, components and wheels all contribute. You have to remember, bikes like most any product are built to a price point. Comparing a $7,000 bike to a $3,300 bike _is_ somewhat like comparing apples to oranges.

If you're looking to save weight _and_ money, focus on the Tarmac or Felt 'F' series, to name two.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah...I didn't realize that the Scott was as Scott says, "The lightest race bike in the world"...the bike fit, but with that low head tube, my body would not hold up very long....


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

MCF said:


> Yeah...I didn't realize that the Scott was as Scott says, "The lightest race bike in the world"...the bike fit, but with that low head tube, my body would not hold up very long....


And 10 years down the road, see which frame is still holding up.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

My 07 Roubaix Expert, weighed at the LBS without pedals, cages, seat bag, etc... (basically the bike as it arrives from Specialized) came in at 18lbs....

I've since then swapped the seat post for a Thomson, the stem for a Ritchey and the wheels for Ksyrium Elites....What's the bike weigh?? Not to sure, but it still feels feather light compared to me 04 Roubaix (aluminum/carbon frame) and my 1998 steel hardtail...It's all relative man, there's always a lighter bike out there...


----------

